# Favorite sections?



## skribs (Nov 16, 2013)

While I don't plan on being exclusive in what I browse on here, the section I plan to frequent the most is buried halfway down the long list of arts.  Is there a way to set up a personal favorites where my favorite sections appear at the top of the page?

For example, because of my practical personality and the fact I'm taking a couple Korean arts, I might want to put Self Defense, Tae Kwon Do, and Hapkido into my favorites, so I can just log in and they're right at the top of the forum list for me, instead of having to scroll all the way down to Korean Arts.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 16, 2013)

I confess that even after all these years here that I do not know whether what you want to do is possible, *Skribs*.  What you can do tho' is add a link to your browser favourites that takes you to a particular forum e.g.

www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php/29-The-Locker-Room-Bar-amp-Grill

To get the URL, just browse to the forum you want and add it to your browser favourites.  I have two or three set up that way.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 16, 2013)

[h=2]Subscriptions[/h] 	 		 		 			*What are subscriptions?*
  Subscriptions are a way of keeping track of different threads or  forums. You can choose how you are notified about updates - for example  by having them listed in your User CP and receiving email updates for each one.
*How do I subscribe to a thread or forum?*
  To subscribe to a forum, click the 'Forum Tools' link above the list of threads then select 'Subscribe  to Forum'. You will then have the option to choose the subscription  mode for this forum. If the forum that you are subscribing to has any  child forums (forums within a forum) then your subscription will be  extended to these automatically.
  To subscribe to a thread, click the 'Thread Tools' link at the top of the list of posts then click 'Subscribe to Thread'. You can then choose the subscription mode that you wish to use for that thread.
*What subscription modes are available?*
  There are a number of different forum subscription modes available.


*No Email Notification* - lists the subscription in your User CP only. You do not receive any notifications about new posts or threads in the forum.
*Daily Email Notification* - sends one email a day with the new  and updated threads in the forum and any sub-forums. If there are no  new or updated threads in the forum or its sub-forums then you will not  receive an email.
*Weekly Email Notification* - sends one email per week in the same way as the Daily Email Notification.
  Thread Subscriptions have the same options as forum subscriptions with the following additional option:


*Instant Email Notification* - sends an email as soon as a new  post is added to the thread. This is not sent for every reply and will  only be sent once until you revisit the forums.
 *How do I manage Subscriptions and Folders?*
  Thread subscriptions can be sorted into folders for easy management. You can create as many folders as you wish by going to 'Edit Folders' in the 'Subscribed  Threads' section of your User CP. To add a new folder, enter the folder  name into one of the blank boxes and save the page. To delete a folder,  delete the folder name. Editing a folder is done by simply editing the  folder name in the list.
  You can also manage your individual subscriptions by clicking 'List Subscriptions' under 'Subscribed  Threads' in your User CP. Here you can select which subscriptions you  wish to manage and delete them, move them to another folder, or change  their subscription type.
  Forum subscriptions are not managed through the List Subscriptions  page and are shown on the User CP page where they contain the option to unsubscribe from the forum.




http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=subscribe&titleandtext=1&match=all


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 16, 2013)

:chuckles:  I looked at that before responding, subscriptions I mean - but got the impression that they were for threads rather than fora .


----------

